# Diablo Rouge



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There's a real nice '67 Diablo Rouge on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=64679&item=3692859990&rd=1


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

THAT is certainly different than the normal configuration. Looks like it would be interesting to ride.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
They also had a conventional snowmobile called the sprint


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

WOW thats something different, never even heard of them


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

That IS really cool. you going to bid?
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
I'd love to have that! But I think it's closer to you! Go for it!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish! That would be awesome to have. Unfortunetly I dont see my parents letting me get that lol.
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh yeah how rare are these?
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
They aren't as plentifull as the tractors, but every now and then one shows up on ebay. I think this is by far the nicest I've seen. Good headlights and an extra pair of ski's! Doesn't get much better that this!
As for the parents, tell them you're storing it for a friend? 
Just kidding! You seem like a great kid, don't screw things up by lying to your folks!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it looks funky.. anyone ever ride on one? looks like it would be pulling you instead of a regular mobile where youd be on top of it..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks kinda like water skiing but on snow! Except you're closer to what's pulling you, and you're sitting instead of standing.... OK not really the same but sorta, kinda like that!:lmao:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Man, I wish I had the money now. Always remember I got grandparents with a nice big shed 
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
Remember most grandparents really love spoiling their grandchildren!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Ryan
> Remember most grandparents really love spoiling their grandchildren! *


Ohhh I know what you mean. I have to almost beg my grandma to stop buying stuff lol. I know they would buy it if i asked I just would never feel right doing it lol. 
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Ohhh I know what you mean. I have to almost beg my grandma to stop buying stuff lol. I know they would buy it if i asked I just would never feel right doing it lol.
> Ryan *



if you feel bad ryan... Ask them to buy it for me!!! :furious: :furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:furious: If I have them buy anything it would be a starter for that honda  
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
Oh yeah, the honda! You seem to have as many irons in the fire as us older guys!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

a little off this topic but can you get the photos from a dispolsable camera put on a cd so i can put them on my computer? Cause i have pictures of some stuff I wanna show you guys.
Ryan


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'd really like to have that Bolens too, but then again, I'd like to be living somewhere where we *actually* got snow! It'd be pretty useless so near the Gulf coast.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Catdaddy you can put pontoons on it and some paddles on the tracks and use it as a swamp buggie:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
Yeah you should be able to get the cd made in any 1hr type photo shop. 

CatDaddy
I wonder how it works in mud!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I was watching some show on TV one night and they were trying to ride them across water. A pond I believe. Some made it and some did not. Off course they sank like a rock if they lost speed. More money than sense I guess. :duh: 

Mark


----------

